# Thomann returns and service



## mfny (Jan 26, 2020)

Not sure where to put this so apology's if the wrong sub forum.
Does Thomann offer arranged and paid for returns outside of Germany for faulty/damaged items ? Including for the full warranty period in the case of faults.
I am located in the UK.
I can find plenty of info on their site for "unwanted" returns but none for returns of faulty/damaged goods.


----------



## Illico (Jan 26, 2020)

Yes, I have used Thomann several times for purchases (I am in France). And the support is very good.
I used it for my Steinberg UR22 (no charge).


----------



## easyrider (Jan 26, 2020)

Great CS


----------



## J-M (Jan 26, 2020)

(Finland) I got a faulty guitar cable. Sent them an email, printed the return label, slapped it on my package and sent it away. Got a new one with an apology and didn't cost me a thing. Thomann has always had great service.


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 26, 2020)

From France, no problem.
It was easy & free to ship the item back and the refund was quick.
Not a faulty item, I just changed my mind.


----------



## GtrString (Jan 26, 2020)

Returns from Denmark works flawless with Thomann Germany. Ive been a regular customer for more than a decade, and they have always been great.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 26, 2020)

You can always email them, they reply quickly in my experience.

My last guitar came damaged and they offered free replacement or partial refund if I keep it in spite of the cosmetic damage (I had suggested being open to that option when I reported the damage).

I wish they had packaged it better in the first place (and I told them how that specific damage could have been avoided), but apart from that I'm quite happy with their service.

What I'm not so happy with is that they seem to have issues with getting the product details on the store page right. A bass I was interested in was labled incorrectly as having passive electronics when it has an active circuit, and the guitar that I bought wasn't clearly labled as active/passive, but all the reviews I read or watched had active pickups in it, and mine had passive ones that looked the same superficially. Needless to say that is not what I expected, although they didn't explicitely say they were active in the item description, so I can't exactly claim they're lying about it either. I'm not even sure the passive pickups are worse than the active ones in the older models, but I still would have liked updates to the guitar series to be more clearly reflected in the store listing because otherwise all reviews get obsolete.

So when in doubt: ask them questions, they reply quickly.

P.s.: they apologized for the wrong listing on the bass pickup a couple days ago, but didn't actually fix it yet. Not sure why. I doubt every employee has access to editing those listings in the database.


----------



## Henu (Jan 26, 2020)

From a Finnish point of view, a total 10/10 customer service, returns, everything. 
I've been a steady customer since 2005 and continue doing so in the future as well!


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 26, 2020)

And from a Swedish point I can only add to the choir, just excellent CS and return policies. Example: ordered a sub but didn't like how it sounded/worked, no problems in returning it (it wasn't faulty).


----------



## mfny (Feb 4, 2020)

Update .. 

Thomann are being pretty terrible with this to be honest, they cant use their normal methods of shipping to get this unit back to them due to my location and they are dealing with this complication very poorly indeed, communication is super awkward and slow unless you keep bugging them over the phone which for me is an international phone call.


----------



## Dunshield (Feb 10, 2020)

I order a few € 1.000 worth of gear every year from Thomann. I like their website and catalog, and their shipping service is great. Return shipping .. not so much; I wanted to return a couple of € 10 cables - this on an order of about € 1.000 in total. To return something, you ask them for permission using an online form. They were fine with the return, and they would charge me € 15 for return shipping - OR I could just send the items back to them using a shipping service of choice. Given the cost of the cables VS cost of shipping to Germany, I decided to keep the cables. This could have been handled better by Thomann imo. Besides that though, I think they do a great job overall.


----------



## Tfis (Feb 10, 2020)

I've had some broken cables, too (cheap ones). They told me to keep them, they'll send new ones.


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 15, 2020)

mfny said:


> Not sure where to put this so apology's if the wrong sub forum.
> Does Thomann offer arranged and paid for returns outside of Germany for faulty/damaged items ? Including for the full warranty period in the case of faults.
> I am located in the UK.
> I can find plenty of info on their site for "unwanted" returns but none for returns of faulty/damaged goods.


Yes they do, but they've just changed the procedure:

Before, sending them an email was enough for returning an item.

Now you need to request it through the website when logged to your account. Which means you'd better have an account before ordering. Otherwise, you'll have your many orders scattered accross many automatically created accounts and finding the right one could be tedious.


----------

